
XMPP 2015 – challenges of modern day instant messaging [video] - _jomo
https://media.ccc.de/v/froscon2015-1548-xmpp_2015_-_challenges_of_modern_day_instant_messaging
======
inputmice
here is roughly the same information in an essay by the same author:
[https://gultsch.de/xmpp_2016.html](https://gultsch.de/xmpp_2016.html) if you
don't have the time to watch a 45 minute video.

and the relevant discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11837466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11837466)

